# Pocket Watch Stand



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I recently put a WTB up for a pocket watch needed as a gift, something decorative and interesting to look at for the non watch lover. I also dont like the person much so it needed to be cheap.

Mike had something perfect and a deal was struck, thanks Mike.

As it was a gift i thought a plastic stand that i have for my stopwatches wouldn't be good enough so we knocked up two designs at work made from lead crystal glass, hand made, made to measure for the piece. I thought i'd share some quick pictures here.

I think they are pretty nice and i'll be sorry to see this piece go 

They both needed different work doing once cold and one was more difficult than the other but here they are.

Design one





































*TBC..*


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Design two


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

minkle said:


> Design two


design 2 - very nice, any chance of a couple for your fav forum members at a fair price?


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

desmondus rotundus said:


> design 2 - very nice, any chance of a couple for your fav forum members at a fair price?


Perfect for it isnt it! Hardest one, had to cut the bottom off it and then grind it at the right angle, not much room to play with.

The first one needs a bit more taking off the very top but it does look very nice in real life.


----------



## Geronimo (Sep 29, 2011)

Very,very nice. If you ever consider going into production, IÂ´d take 20-50 pieces...no joke.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Very cute!!

The watch doesn't look half-bad either, although I'm not really a fan of skeletons.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Lovely work

Design two works for me

I did wonder if it was possible to fuse two together and make a 'double' watch stand (some folk have more than one pocket watch  )

I think they would be extremely popular if you started to sell them

Chris


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

How about one that only goes up about half that height? Then you wouldn't see it behind the watch at all! I think that would be pretty cool, kinda look like it was 'floating'.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

> Very,very nice. If you ever consider going into production, IÂ´d take 20-50 pieces...no joke.


How we just have to see photos of that collection.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You been to Murano? 

Now I know what those were I saw in a display cabinet in a tourist glass place on Murano - Ooooh! maybe 35 years ago. Couldn't figure out what they were for, but similar to what you've produced :yes:

:tease:

Timex Vintage Watch Forum


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I've been to the Murano Glassworks.

Such artistry. Exquisite things they produce there...just exquisite.


----------



## Steve66 (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi,

This is an American Walnut pocket watch stand that I had commissioned especially for for my WWII pocket watch.

















Here is one that I also had commissioned in English Elm.

















All I need now is another pocket watch to justify having two beautiful stands


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

minkle said:


> I recently put a WTB up for a pocket watch needed as a gift, something decorative and interesting to look at for the non watch lover.
> 
> *I also **don't like the person much** so it needed to be cheap*.


:acute: :rofl2:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Number two is the pain in the **** 

Im away for two weeks from Sunday but will get on this when im back. *Is there a common size of pocket watch?*

Were looking at around Â£20-Â£25 for these..


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

minkle said:


> Number two is the pain in the ****
> 
> Im away for two weeks from Sunday but will get on this when im back. *Is there a common size of pocket watch?*
> 
> Were looking at around Â£20-Â£25 for these..


Like people, pocketwatches come in all shapes, sizes and styles. So the answer is...No.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Those are pretty nice stands. I like the wooden ones too, because I can make them very easily on the lathe. Nice work both of you.


----------



## danboy (Sep 14, 2011)

minkle said:


> I recently put a WTB up for a pocket watch needed as a gift, something decorative and interesting to look at for the non watch lover. I also dont like the person much so it needed to be cheap.
> 
> Mike had something perfect and a deal was struck, thanks Mike.
> 
> ...


what a cracker


----------

